# Significado de un simbolo electrónico



## enigma_myvs (Feb 2, 2009)

Hola buenas tardes, que tal?, quisiera hacerle una pregunta, alguien sabrá si este simbolo significa aislamiento galvánico?

Y si no es así, alguien sabrá que significa....? Lo he buscado pero sin respuesta alguna!  


Atte: Enigma... La llnerita de Guayana


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 2, 2009)

Nunca habia visto ese simbolo... por otro lado no creo que exista un simbolo que signifique "Aislamiento Galvanico" (con exepcion de un transformador). Supongo que la manera de especificarlo seria poner una anotacion con un numero al pie del diagrama


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 2, 2009)

ese es el simbolo de una porsion de pizza para dos.  


nuca vi algo asi.   


Decinos por favor donde lo viste.?


----------



## Ardogan (Feb 2, 2009)

Si, amplificador de aislamiento:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amplificador_de_aislamiento

http://books.google.com.ar/books?id...X&oi=book_result&resnum=9&ct=result#PPA167,M1

http://www.analog.com/en/amplificad...olation-amplificadorfiers/products/index.html


----------



## enigma_myvs (Feb 15, 2009)

Ahhh o.k! mucha gracias... me lo imagine!... Por cierto lo vi en el manual de un equipo que decia en sus espcificaciones que tiene entradas y salidas de aislamiento!


----------

